# Modular DSLR Coming from Canon? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 29, 2014)

```
<p>We’re told that Canon will introduce a brand new DSLR model some time in 2015 that will be somewhat modular. All we were told is that the viewfinder will be interchangeable, as well as “other parts of the camera”. We’re trying to find out what else would be removable on a DSLR.</p>
<p>This camera will be video focused, but a competent stills shooter as well. It sounds like it could be a part of the Cinema EOS line and I would suspect it would appear at NAB in April, 2015.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 29, 2014)

I would be a big fan of a fully modular camera system.

One could choose the body, the sensor, the lenses separately to give the combination that is best for the individual. 

It would be especially nice if it would be modularized across manufacturers, but I doubt that would ever happen.


----------



## neosec (Oct 29, 2014)

What else could be modular?...

Lens mount
Built in flash
Sensor
LCD
Storage options (SSD?)
Camera body mount
Communication (Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, NFC, GPS, 4G, SatCom?) 
Power options (Li Ion, AA Alkaline, AC, USB)
Processor(s)
Auto focus system

Any other ideas?


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 29, 2014)

Even though I used the word "modular" the other day - in the thread about a hypothetical dSLR ultimate from Canon - I have to deny any involvement in this...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2014)

Cinema cameras are modular, but also extremely expensive. Each part has to be engineered with a reliable way of connecting / removing it, as well as a standardized communication channel among the electronics in each part.

While a 4 or 5 or 6K Cinema camera can take competent stills, the price tag of $60K + for a complete setup does not lend itself to still shooters.

Modular Cameras are heavy and bulky, but that is not a big issue for Cinema, they are used to large cameras.

It could have a body with sensor, external battery module, lens adapter modules (EF, PL, ect), Viewfinder, recording module, sound module, display screen, focus puller module, and a ton of stuff used for cinema.


----------



## Diko (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow a *CR2* sounds quite interesting in the sea of *CR1* speculations..



neosec said:


> What else could be modular?...
> 
> Lens mount
> 
> ...


These few sounds quite nice as options to me. I don't mind Canon leaving the marketing segmentation up to the customer. Especially when we are talking about Pro Level equipment. One can buy what one needs and is important in his area of shooting.

However again they seem to be trend followers. Modular cameras are existing for quite some time. In their endeavor to conquer Hollywood they are a little late. Hollywood is not what it was 25 years ago during the VHS era.

A modular DSLR on the other hand would be perfect. However in times of migrating to both Mirrorless and Medium Format unfortunately it might not bring a lot of sense as well. :-(


----------



## tyger11 (Oct 29, 2014)

Finally, something truly interesting from Canon!


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 29, 2014)

neosec said:


> What else could be modular?...
> 
> Lens mount
> Built in flash
> ...



I doubt the lens mount would be modular.

For starters, if the photographer can switch the lens mount, he can buy a modular Canon body + Nikon mount + Nikon lenses, and that's not good for Canon's bottom line.

One could argue the mount isn't just mechanics, and Canon wouldn't develop firmware for Nikon F mount, but think about Sigma selling it's lenses with a lens mount module for Canon + firmware (loads magic lantern style) to reliably focus it's lenses? Or Nikon selling F lens mount module for Canon + firmware?

Another issue is integration and QA. The more modules and combinations you have, the more QA you have to do, and there would be finger pointing in case of problems with 3rd party modules.

Which is why I think options would be very limited to options like viewfinder and battery trays in grips.


----------



## andrewflo (Oct 29, 2014)

Can't really speak too much about modular components, but I'd love to see a video-focused cinema DSLR camera with something in the ballpark of:

• $3k - $4k price range
• Full frame sensor ~12mp
• DPAF
• Tilt touch screen
• EVF
• 1080p 60fps (4K would be nice, but probably not going to happen)
• MPEG2/AVCHD codec options
• Clean 4:2:2 out (again, 10 bit would be nice but probably not happening at sub $4k)
• No time recording limit
• Focus peaking/zebras
• 19 point all cross type auto focus
• ISO range 100-51,200 (expandable to 50-204,800)
• Smooth ISO ramping auto-exposure like the Nikon D810
• Mic input with dedicated gain knob
• Headphone output
• Built-in WiFi


In my dreams... I know 

What would you guys like to see in a DSLR cinema camera that would win you over more than the 1Dc?


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 29, 2014)

Canon goes Built-To-Order ... would be nice if you could ditch WiFi, GPS or other Parts you don't need and only pay for what you want ... but I don't want to imagine the difficulties in supporting a huge number of different camera-part-combinations ;D


----------



## bartoloman (Oct 29, 2014)

Still waiting, for several years now, for a FF that addresses the needs of a landscape- and architectural photographer. Other brands listen to their customers/still photographers, and are evolving. Maybe its time to leave the mothership !

Bart


----------



## RGF (Oct 29, 2014)

Likely 

sensor
electronics to transfer from sensor to card
lcd screen
screen (already available)

Other?


----------



## Nethawk (Oct 29, 2014)

There ya go. Whoever it was I argued with a couple of weeks ago who wanted their camera to place phone calls and include a LTE radio for instant upload of wedding shots to Facebook, this may be your dream camera. ;D


----------



## drjlo (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeez, is THIS really what we Canon customers have been requesting from Canon? :'(


----------



## HSA (Oct 29, 2014)

You are not alone... for me last 3 mounths...



bartoloman said:


> Still waiting, for several years now, for a FF that addresses the needs of a landscape- and architectural photographer. Other brands listen to their customers/still photographers, and are evolving. Maybe its time to leave the mothership !
> 
> Bart


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 29, 2014)

Groundhog said:


> Canon goes Built-To-Order ... would be nice if you could ditch WiFi, GPS or other Parts you don't need and only pay for what you want ... but I don't want to imagine the difficulties in supporting a huge number of different camera-part-combinations ;D



I wonder if that could work out with the higher priced cameras. There would have to be limits of course. But the ability to not have functionality you never use and perhaps have enhanced capability for what you do use, may be worth the price to some photographers. 

Could you imagine the impact this would have on Canonrumors.com?

No longer could people whine about camera models, but individual component combinations. It would make Canonrumors huge!


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 29, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me if the modular bit is the interchangeable viewfinder / prism, one the usual optical pentaprism for use in 'still' photography, and another an EVF primarily intended for video use.


----------



## dadgummit (Oct 29, 2014)

I am guessing this will be priced to match the $70,000 cinema 50-1000 lens. Or in other words, not for us mere mortals.


----------



## pedro (Oct 29, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> Can't really speak too much about modular components, but I'd love to see a video-focused cinema DSLR camera with something in the ballpark of:
> 
> • $3k - $4k price range
> • Full frame sensor ~12mp
> ...



If this was for real, I'd compose my 4 fps, 12 MP high ISO monster...;-) at 4K...wow...

On another note: is there any relation to this recent thread? 

If Canon made a " truly ultimate" DSLR body for, say, $10k would you buy it? New
Started by LovePhotography « 1 2 3 ... 5 »


----------



## tayassu (Oct 29, 2014)

I would not expect too much modularity...
Sure, it would be nice if everyone could choose his sensor/AF system, metering system etc., but that raises the cost by a fair amount of money, because the AF is always a fit for the sensor, so you'd have to have some Kind of basic algorithm that connects every AF system and sensor (I have no idea about this, I'm not an engineer or something). Also, they would have to manufacture each camera body separate, which would be like manufacturing a customized car.
I believe that this "modular" body will at max be something like the VF or maybe, following the MF lead, some kind of grip+sensor design, that way you have your body and different "digibacks".


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 29, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told that Canon will introduce a brand new DSLR model some time in 2015 that will be somewhat modular. All we were told is that the viewfinder will be interchangeable, as well as “other parts of the camera”. We’re trying to find out what else would be removable on a DSLR.



As this would be the choice between old-school optical vf and evf, I guess the other interchangeable parts simply depend on your main choice - like maybe no phase af/metering for a pure evf camera for live view / video. I don't see Canon modularizing anything else, their careful crafted lineup depends on too much giving this and that model this and that feature (or not).


----------



## fish_shooter (Oct 29, 2014)

Modular to me would be a camera like the old F-1. I still miss the Speed Finder which was much more interesting than the Nikon Action Finder - I had both. As well, focusing screens could be swapped out with less than a surgical procedure as now. Removing the finder made this possible.
Tom


----------



## Tugela (Oct 29, 2014)

A sign of desperation perhaps? Do random things in the hope that something sticks as "innovative" because they do not have enough imagination to lead the market by intent rather than accident.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Oct 29, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> Can't really speak too much about modular components, but I'd love to see a video-focused cinema DSLR camera with something in the ballpark of:
> 
> • $3k - $4k price range
> • Full frame sensor ~12mp
> ...



Well cheer up it's not in your dreams, you are describing the C100 mk II. Apart from the full frame 12 megapixel sensor, it's an 8 megapixel s35, so about the same lowlight performance and pixel density, or even better as the 8 megapixel number is suitable for perfect 4k to 1080p downsampling, which a 12mp would not be as well suitable. Full frame is not the video standard anyway, alexas/reds/f65 are all s35 (I do see the appeal of full frame though so if that is a deal breaker the c100 mk ii is not for you)

The mk II is the camera in your list apart from:
-s35 vs. full frame
-5K vs 4K $. 

What I would like to see in a Canon DSLR for video, 
-The 1DC image quality and features, all of them, it produces the best images I've ever seen out of any camera, including c300s and Reds. It's that good. 
-Please include focus peaking and zebras and a waveform monitor, and an EVF, 

Basically it's the 1Dc but with added small usability features, and a lower price. Please don't attach a 7K$ sports stills camera to my cinema camera, I don't want it or want to pay for it!


----------



## transpo1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, this would be interesting. I'd like to see a modular cinema and stills camera with the reliability and build quality of a Canon. Of course, it needs

4K (4096 not UHD)
14 stops of dynamic range (greater than 1DC)
Preferably a built-in raw 1080p cinema DNG if not raw 4K option
And yes- focus peaking and zebras.
Low-light / high ISO capability at least in the range of 5DIII and hopefully on par with A7S.

I'd pay $10k for that. Yes, I know. It will be much more than that from Canon with those specs


----------



## tolusina (Oct 29, 2014)

Modular, like Pentax color combinations and matching handbag.........


----------



## SPG (Oct 29, 2014)

Modular for cinema? My guess would be the recorder unit to accommodate 4k or uncompressed formats. Kinda like how the A7s and even FS700 needs a recorder for the higher data rate stuff.


----------



## widezu69 (Oct 29, 2014)

For me I have always pined for something that can combine my video and photography workflows. Plus I really want to move to 4k as it allows cropping and reframing without any resolution hit for a 1080p output. I have always wanted the 1D-C but the pricing and codec has always been a barrier to me pulling the trigger. Plus I'm not quite ready for mirrorless at the moment so the GH4 is out.

What I want to see is a video optimised sensor with a small bump in resolution to 25 megapixels @ 6144 x 4096. At 1.5x crop this means a 4096 horizontal resolution, equivalent to 4k Super35 for use with all Canon Cine zoom lenses and APS-C lenses like the Sigma 18-35.

In terms of 1080p I'd like all the usuals 50/60fps maybe even 120fps. Perhaps FF 1080p mode with a 1.06x crop down to 5760px horizontal, which means perfect readout and 3:1 pixel binning for 1080p. Super sharp 1080p on virtually FF and 4k super35 mode with no pixel binning or line skipping would make the perfect sensor for me. None of that APS-H nonsense.

In terms of codec, I would love 4k ProRes in camera but I would settle for ALL-I HEVC/H.265 or something similar but more robust than AVCHD or H.264. Uncompressed HDMI 2.0 output with support for 4k for RAW external recording.

I'm hoping something like this from Canon comes out next year as it is really time for me to upgrade and my finger is sitting on that 1D-C buy button.


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 30, 2014)

Tugela said:


> A sign of desperation perhaps? Do random things in the hope that something sticks as "innovative" because they do not have enough imagination to lead the market by intent rather than accident.


you mean like sony?

a well done modular DLSR would be far more innovative than most of the other cameras being rolled out these days.


----------



## andrewflo (Oct 30, 2014)

Ebrahim Saadawi said:


> andrewflo said:
> 
> 
> > Can't really speak too much about modular components, but I'd love to see a video-focused cinema DSLR camera with something in the ballpark of:
> ...



Agreed the C100MKII looks like a lovely cinema camera, but not that great of a stills camera.

I suppose the real (rhetorical) question is, why would Canon want to put a full frame 70D synthesized with a C100MKII crammed into a DSLR sized body... and then sell it for less than the C100MKII as per my wish list? 

But yea, in my dreams!


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 30, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Will it be a new DSLR or new cinema camera?
> 
> Additionally, where it says "viewfinder" that could also be EVF.
> 
> ...



wouldn't be much sense for the EVF to be modular on a Cxxx series body though.. what would it be swapped out for? at least on a DLSR - you could swap between an OVF and a EVF depending on wanting stills or video.

rest I agree with. Internal SSD could be an option.


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 30, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Jeez, is THIS really what we Canon customers have been requesting from Canon? :'(



Becase Canon's the hero the world deserves, but not the one it needs right now... Oops, that was Batman ;D


----------



## paulrossjones (Oct 30, 2014)

fish_shooter said:


> Modular to me would be a camera like the old F-1. I still miss the Speed Finder which was much more interesting than the Nikon Action Finder - I had both. As well, focusing screens could be swapped out with less than a surgical procedure as now. Removing the finder made this possible.
> Tom



a speed finder, or an option for some kind of moveable evf (as long as its better than the crappy sony a7r evf!) would be great. after 23 years of shooting, i really miss a waist finder. i have many back problems as the camera has only got a eye level finder, and the best shots are always somewhere awkward. i envy the cine dp's that have various eye finders at different heights, and comfy seats and even eyecup warmers! they get special treatment. but us stills guys that do this for a living get stuck with semi aperture equipment all the time. 

paul


----------



## AndreeOnline (Oct 30, 2014)

Like the original post mentions, this feels like a likely Cinema EOS camera. Don't get carried away thinking that Canon is about to change its normal photo lineup.

We've just seen the C100 mkII and there's been talk of 4k C300. This would be the first indication that Canon plans to maintain the 1Dc form factor with a few alterations.

I am a 1Dc owner myself and this could potentially be very exciting news. The 1Dc is close to the perfect camera to me (within reason). The rumored modularity will limit itself to basic, external stuff. Internal modules are fantasies-let's not go there.


The viewfinder has already been mentioned. Today I use a LCDVF that works well, but a quality Canon solution is alway welcome.

A modular mount is the most promising idea. Natrually, we're not talking about Sony or Nikon mounts here, but a dedicated video mount. Bulkier than normal EF, but it includes ND filters. This is the main thing the 1Dc lacks.
I expect it would make sense to have some audio modularity similar to the C100's grip.

That's about it. No crazy stuff.

On the inside, hopefully processing power to allow for better high fps shooting. A really sharp 1080p60 is within grasp for sure (the 1Dc doesn't have cooling to allow for extremes).

A live view based timelapse mode with mirror lockup (no shutter actuations) would be great.

And.... please... 10 bit, 422 out. Also, *in addition* to the high bitrate MJPEG, maybe an efficiant internal 4k codec that produces smaller files.

Price would remain high, but I would be all over this one.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Oct 30, 2014)

neosec said:


> What else could be modular?...
> 
> Lens mount
> Built in flash
> ...


 
Good point.
If using (more or less) one peace of hardware and changing software and the other pieces of hadware is "modular", we can consider modular, for example:
- EOS M
- EOS SL1 / 100D
- EOS 60D
- EOS T5i/700D
- EOS 7D.



I confess that I don't know if the autofocus is "hardware", "software" or both. :-\


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

Is it possible for a camera manufacturer to install an image buffer in an accessory grip? Either using the same internal card slots in the camera or perhaps even having dedicated card slots in the grip?

Right now, grips serve two purposes: Grips, and extra batteries. Could the purpose of a grip be expanded to other things like more card slots or an increased buffer for those photographers who want to burst huge raws?

Maybe some modularity could be incorporated with just different configurations of grips where the photographer could pick the grip for the specific task?


----------



## ewg963 (Oct 30, 2014)

dadgummit said:


> I am guessing this will be priced to match the $70,000 cinema 50-1000 lens. Or in other words, not for us mere mortals.


+100000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Local Hero (Oct 30, 2014)

Guys, don't get too carried away.
This is Canon we are talking about.

When they say modular they mean like the viewfinder on the C300.
You can take it off.
There are no alternative viewfinders or anything, you can just take it off the body.

They will mean maybe an external recorder for 4K video.
Maybe you will be able to change the EOS mount to PL, similar to the aftermarket mounts for the C300.

It is pure fantasy saying there will be modular sensors or modular anything inside the camera etc.

Sony is starting to cut canon's grass in low end cinema.
This is just about being competitive in the low end cinema / stills cross-over market.


----------



## Berowne (Oct 30, 2014)

fish_shooter said:


> Modular to me would be a camera like the old F-1. I still miss the Speed Finder which was much more interesting than the Nikon Action Finder - I had both. As well, focusing screens could be swapped out with less than a surgical procedure as now. Removing the finder made this possible.
> Tom



This is right. The Canon F-1, Nikon F und the Minolta X-1 were typically modular SLR-Cameras. Viewfinder, Back, Motordrive, Battery-Grip and focusing screens were interchangeabel. I do not expect that Canon will introduce a modular DSLR with for instance a interchangeable Viewfinder.


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 30, 2014)

dilbert said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Both Nikon and Canon have done swappable OVF's in the past - Medium format has had swappable OVF's - nothing about that is difficult with the exception of the metering subsystem usually resides up there as well.

you could take out the OVF, replace with an EVF - the mirror flips up and stays up - and you simply have a EVF based "mirrorless" camera.

switch back the OVF, and the mirror assembly acts as normal.


----------



## skoobey (Oct 30, 2014)

NEVER gonna happen. EVER. It cuts the product margin.

Other modular elements will be the following:
memory card
battery
eyepiece
lenses
focus screen

JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER SLR OUT THERE

And that's the cold hard truth.


----------



## that1guyy (Oct 30, 2014)

Welcome news, as long as its not obscenely expensive, which it most likely will be. Maybe something like a 7DC for $2500 would be great.


----------



## VeloDramatic (Oct 30, 2014)

Well if we're going to dream here about modular approaches, let's dream BIG. How about a Canon/Apple partnership on a flagship model that incorporates the iPhone. Call it the Canon 1DiOS ;-). The phone module would require a slightly different form factor and ergonomics... snapping on to or plugging into the back of the camera.

The iPhone component would provide connectivity (wifi, LTE and Bluetooth), the benefits of much better Retina screen review, and an unlimited ecosystem of software enhancements (think Magic Lantern x 1000), workflow and productivity benefits, like...

Remote control, file transfer, device interoperability, audio annotation, gps, unprecedented pre-shoot analysis and documentation, multi-shooter connectivity/communication and multi-camera networking, preset storage and recall (think what a boon this would be to news organizations and the rental industry). Plug in your phone and the camera is ready to shoot, ready to share, and collaborate creatively. 

Got an old iPhone (or two)... watch third parties develop cables and apps to connect those phone to strobes and continuous lighting, all controllable from the camera/phone interface with precision, history and repeatability that would simplify so many professional assignments.

Not to mention a proliferation of educational opportunities for photographers. Watch the luminaries shoot in real time, from locations all over the globe. See their settings, how they compose, when they know they've got it, the role that serendipity plays. Talk about POV.

Faced with a tricky exposure situation. Ask the camera for a solution, or base the solution off a previous image (yours or someone else's). Use the iPhone's accelerometer data to guide shake reduction in Photoshop (perhaps that even becomes part of the ACR baseline processing). 

Are you a member of CPS? Canon support could monitor your camera for cleaning ("we see you have crap on your sensor") or repair and when in for service, techs could recall all kinds of data about that particular model. Right now camera processors do a great job of looking after the mechanics of shooting but they are "islands". The iPhone integration would change all of that.

Basically we're all watching cell phone photography explode. Some of it good, some of it mediocre and most of it terrible. Why not ride the wave Canon? Will it last forever? Of course not, but I could easily imagine DSLR/iPhone integration ushering in a solid decade of innovation, creativity and SALES.

If I was a billionaire photographer, instead of trying to buy elections, I'd do this myself. KickStarter anyone?


----------



## SwissCanuck (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmmm, I wonder if the following is possible? ..... In theory, if Canon wanted to preserve backwards compatibility with EF lenses for a future "main" mirrorless system, I suppose they could make a FF mirrorless camera mount, give it the form factor of an SLR (like the mirrorless Samsung NX1 or Sony a3000) and include a modular adapter/box that has a mirror, a pentaprism, phase detection sensor, and an OVF. Without the "box", the camera is a FF mirrorless which can mount its own unique lenses; with the "box", it accepts EF lenses and turns the mirrorless into an SLR. 

This has already been done before: The Sony A7x mirrorless series has an adapter, LA-E4, that has an SLT mirror inside to allow the mounting of Sony SLR lenses, with continuous phase detection autofocus. Add a modular grip in addition to the adapter, and voila, mirrorless becomes SLR-like


----------



## rs (Oct 30, 2014)

SwissCanuck said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if the following is possible? ..... In theory, if Canon wanted to preserve backwards compatibility with EF lenses for a future "main" mirrorless system, I suppose they could make a FF mirrorless camera mount, give it the form factor of an SLR (like the mirrorless Samsung NX1 or Sony a3000) and include a modular adapter/box that has a mirror, a pentaprism, phase detection sensor, and an OVF. Without the "box", the camera is a FF mirrorless which can mount its own unique lenses; with the "box", it accepts EF lenses and turns the mirrorless into an SLR.
> 
> This has already been done before: The Sony A7x mirrorless series has an adapter, LA-E4, that has an SLT mirror inside to allow the mounting of Sony SLR lenses, with continuous phase detection autofocus. Add a modular grip in addition to the adapter, and voila, mirrorless becomes SLR-like


Nice idea, but Sony's SLT system is a far cry from an SLR. All the drawbacks of an EVF, coupled with a stop gap workaround before on sensor phase detect AF was mainstream, resulting in a significant reduction in light transmission.

A bolt on SLT mount adapter makes no sense with current mirror less tech, and a bolt on SLR mount adapter would be much more complicated.

An interchangeable EVF/OVF with a conventional EF mount and mirror box built into the body makes more sense, but I see no reason why a true hybrid EVF/OVF cannot be done - after all Fuji have had a rangefinder style version of this in production models for some time.


----------



## deleteme (Oct 31, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>All we were told is that the viewfinder will be interchangeable, as well as “other parts of the camera”.



So.. like the old F-1? or the Nikon F- series?


----------



## Snodge (Oct 31, 2014)

When modular and DSLR are mentioned together, I think of something like a medium format Hasselblad. It could also mean if it had backs you could change, you could have different backs for different things (CCD mono for astro for example) as well as potentially getting 3rd party film backs...


----------



## Peer (Oct 31, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> What would you guys like to see in a DSLR cinema camera that would win you over more than the 1Dc?



Wouldn't mind a 1DC-2 with 12-bit DR and a tilt/flip screen. 

-- peer


----------



## moreorless (Oct 31, 2014)

rs said:


> Nice idea, but Sony's SLT system is a far cry from an SLR. All the drawbacks of an EVF, coupled with a stop gap workaround before on sensor phase detect AF was mainstream, resulting in a significant reduction in light transmission.
> 
> A bolt on SLT mount adapter makes no sense with current mirror less tech, and a bolt on SLR mount adapter would be much more complicated.
> 
> An interchangeable EVF/OVF with a conventional EF mount and mirror box built into the body makes more sense, but I see no reason why a true hybrid EVF/OVF cannot be done - after all Fuji have had a rangefinder style version of this in production models for some time.



We can question the merits of an EVF vs an OVF but Sony's system does offer superior performance with SLR lenses to a standard mirrorless adapter.

Its also worth considering that whilst as you say it is of questionable use on a system that's sold on small size the same need not be true of a future Canon system. I would argue when/if mirrorless really starts to replace SLR we will probably see larger bodies with more controls and better grips(with larger batteries), such a camera would work a lot better with that kind of adapter compared to the small A7 system.


----------

